# Panel with Sub-feed lugs before main breaker



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky250 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Does anyone know of a brand that makes a 200A panel with subfeed lugs on the line side ( before the main breaker )...


I think a meter main for two 200 amp panels will do that,.


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> I think a meter main for two 200 amp panels will do that,.


Yea I have a situation where the garage has no door to provide the tenant of the secondary suite " access " to the main panel in the house's garage.

So I have two options and weighing the cost

Option 1

Use single 200A meterbase/disconnect combo mounted outside. From meter jump to panel in garage for the main house. If I can get a panel with subfeed lugs on the line side of garage panel, I can jump out from there to the suite sub panel.

This way tenant has access to the outdoor breaker in the combo meter/disco and does not need access to the garage.

Option 2

Use a combo meterbase/disco/splitter which cost $1000. Feed the garage panel for main house and feeder out to suite sub panel


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Install a trough after the meter and make your taps in there. Remember the main disconnects must be grouped together-- well in the US anyway. I don't know the CEC


----------



## Toto (Jul 27, 2011)

going with your option #1, can't you just put a gutter or junction box before the garage panel and take off to the second unit? Or are you dropping the wire size down for the second unit's feed? If that were the case couldn't you put two sub-panels in garage? The first would have 2 breakers. One would feed your main house disconnect, and the other would feed your second unit. The second unit would still have the main disconnect outside, though.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

What about a terminal box?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

this thread is a month old. lock it down


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> this thread is a month old. lock it down


So, if something is old just discard it in the trash like it has no value?


----------

